# Reputable Breeders in California



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

If anyone knows of someone, add them to this thread. 

Thought this might be a helpful addition to the "Homes looking for Rats" genre.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

**Dirusa Rattery, Located in Oroville

http://aimeeskritters.50megs.com/

**Candi Rats, Located in Sacramento

http://hometown.aol.com/cancatsplaydice/index.html


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Would it maybe be a better idea to just have one post of all reputable breeders and just have sections per state/whatever Canada breaks up their country into?

I could see it getting pretty messy here if we start having threads for each state.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Nope, because this makes it easy to find your own state. 

Don't worry, I really doubt that every single state will make their own thread. I just started a few that I know there are multiple members in that area. 

Also, see above how the poster said "yes in California here are two, and here are where they are located near."

Seems to me to be working PERFECTLY!


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

In fact, I believe that trying to put ALL reputable breeders into ONE thread will actually make it LESS navigatible because there would be like 16 pages and NO ONE would scroll through them all. 

This separate state breeders thing is MUCH cleaner!!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't think there are that many reputable rat breeders out there. It wouldn't take much time to scroll down a list to find your state/province. And I think it makes this particular section messier - a one-thread breeder listing could be stickied, but I don't think 30 separate posts could/would be - so you'd still have to wade through all the other posts on this board to find what you're looking for.


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Do whatever you guys want. 

Report this to a mod and have it all deleted. 

On most forums, a person has the autonomy to post whatever they like and it does not get randomly voted on by other forum members as to its messiness.

In reality, ONE thread on breeders would not simply contain people posting the breeder's contact info and nothing more, as you suggest. There would be reply messages JUST like this thread already has, that would make ONE thread on EVERY state WAY WAY long and confusing, thus rendering it useless. Whereas a new thread for each state takes up ONE LITTLE LINE and keeps things far less confusing.

I made these posts that I wanted to make, and I think they should be left alone. 

This is the weirdest forum at times. I love you guys, but you really need to look up the meaning of the word FORUM - "A public meeting place for *open *discussion"; "A medium for *open *discussion or *voicing of ideas*"

The control on this forum is stifling at times. 

:roll:


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

I got my new boys from Dirusa Rattery in Oroville, they are healthy and beautiful! My only complaint is that they seemed really skitish and needed a lot of taming work, they didn't seem very handled for their first 8 weeks by the breeder... but other than that great health! One has some extreme anxiety issues, but don't we all sometimes. hehehe.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I was actually thinking that whoever made the thread would add the breeders to the first post as they were posted by other people. So people looking for a breeder in their state could just look at the first post to find their state and any breeders there.

I'm not telling you what you HAVE to do, of course you can post whatever you want.

The reason I posted at all about it is because it just seems unnecessary to have so many threads going for really the same topic - reputable breeders. Except for bigger states like California, I don't think there would be more than one or two breeders per state, if even that. I know there are none in Minnesota.

And just as you have the right to post whatever you want, so do I to voice my opinion on what you post ^_^


----------



## rattikins (Jun 12, 2007)

Lesath said:


> I got my new boys from Dirusa Rattery in Oroville, they are healthy and beautiful! My only complaint is that they seemed really skitish and needed a lot of taming work, they didn't seem very handled for their first 8 weeks by the breeder... but other than that great health! One has some extreme anxiety issues, but don't we all sometimes. hehehe.



Thank you for your comment Lesath! 

This is exactly how these threads will be extremely helpful!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i can see both your points but i do believe having them as separate posts will only end up making the forum very messy as well. as well as causing repeat threads when one state/area gets buried under other posts. i will add in a sticky a breeders list. i will put in the rules that you are to only post the area and location of that breeder and if you want to discuss the breeder you can do so in the "think before you breed section", you may post a link to that post if you wish. if the thread gets long enough i will (in the original post) alphabetize by area all the links and contact info of the breeders for even easier browsing. that should keep the thread clean and everyone happy. 

that being said i'm going to lock this thread for a week before deleting it so people can read that this was originally idea and that of course there is a thread dedicated to it now. all the other threads are going to be deleted as they are unnecessary. if you have an issue with this decision you may contact me or one of the other mods or even ratman via pm to discuss the issue further.


----------

